# cab enclosure for Skid steer



## MFD18

new to the business...i have some snow removal business this upcoming winter...i will be clearing sidewalks in strip malls with my skid steer...also doing driveways etc...

however i do not have an enclosed cab and dont have heat

my initial thought for this first winter is to bundle up and suck it up without an enclosed cab...

am i nuts?...

my machine is a Thomas 153, and i cant find any cab enclosures for my model...i called Thomas and they want 2800 for the enclosure kit...way too much for me

i'd be willing to spend around $700...i see at skidsteersolutions they have some cab enclosures but not for Thomas models...how can i find out if the Bobcat cab would fit?


----------



## itsgottobegreen

check with these guys. They might have something that will work or is close enough to modifty. https://www.cabdepot.com 2 of my subs have them on their machines.


----------



## Jay brown

don't forget the heater, it takes lots of hot air to keep the windows in good visibility. i put a 12v heater in the back glass to keep it defrosted. our heater doesn't have duct work, only a box.


----------



## Kramer

Last year, I made a makeshift enclosure out of several parts---all plexiglass.

I made a wooden frame for the door and fitted plexiglass to it. Don't laugh it actually looked OK for what it is.

It doesn't seal as good as a dedicated enclosure, and I still didn't have heat.


The upshot---

1/ it kept the rain and snow out, I had good visibility, and it was about $100 out the door.


2/ without a heater, it was still OK last year, but last year was a really warm winter. If it was a cold winter, I would have an issue. I only used it about 3-4 hrs straight, but I was never cold. If I had to log 10-15 hrs in it I might be complaining more.


I think Northern sells soft enclosures for most models. The best you're gonna do is probably in the $700 zone no matter where you get it.

The heater would be a good idea. Someone said that the 12 volt heaters aren't very good. Never had one so I don't really know. I thought about mounting one of those small propane heaters on the back or roof, but will probably tough it out again this year----I think el nino is here again giving us a warm winter.


----------



## got-h2o

Northern has them for $229-239. I'm thinking about one for the Bobcat 843 I just bought.


----------



## LoneCowboy

well first, how old are you?

In my 20's we did snow and not a skid steer of the company had a cab. In 20 below we were out there, sucking it up wasn't really a big deal. (if it doesn't kill you...........)

But now I'm in my 40's and I bought a SS last year for my company and put a factory cab/heater/AC on it right away. 

If you could block the front portion (plexiglass as someone mentioned) that would do 70% of it and keep the wind off your hands and any snow from going over the top onto you.

You might be able to get just the door and that would keep the wind off.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I agree with lonecowboy. A door would go a long way to keeping you warm. Then you could just enclose the sides with plexiglass and be in good shape. Don't know much about the aftermarket heaters.
robert


----------



## hydro_37

I made mine out of plexiglass too. Made it so I can remover a couple of tabs the the plexi comes out. Made the door frame out of wood and fitted plexi to that too. I sealed the door with weatherstripping tape and a small latch on the inside. You can run some duct work off of the exhaust pipe and a fan to warm the inside.Small airplans use that type of heat.


----------



## xtreem3d

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...w=skid+steer+heater&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## 4wydnr

Those box type heaters that xtreem referenced are awesome . I had one in my bobcat 753 and it would heat my out of the plexi glass cab. On the machine I just zip tied plexi-glass that I had cut to fit the side and back windows. And I welded up a door frame for the front that had a plexi-glass window and a hand operated wiper. The door didn't fit very tightly but it kept most of the snow and cool air off of me. It was well worth the money because it allowed me to work longer than I would have otherwise.


----------



## cdrByron

Hey Guys,
On the skid steer cab enclosures, how does the canvas-type from Northern Tool work with fogging up or ice build up? Throwing on a $250 canvas with or without a heater seems a little too easy. If I can get away with a canvas enclosure and heater for $500 that sure beats $2k or so from the dealer. However, I really don't understand how that would work without a wiper or something...
Thanks.


----------



## 1SicVic

I use to use our old New Holland 555 for snow removal with the open cab here in North Jersey, All bundled up i was ok but when it would freezing rain or start changing over from snow to rain my feet and legs would start getting wet and cold and it pretty much sucked. But like lonecowboy said how old are you? im 27 now and was in my late teens early 20's i started using the skid and getting wet and cold. I'll suck it up if i have to use it but i don't see a older guy really taking that kinda abuse and enjoying it. go with plexiglass and get yourself a good heater box. If you weld make yourself a door frame for the front of the machine.


----------



## Elite Property Services

You need to be comfortable I have ran skiddies with and without heat obviously in my opinion heat and cab is a great investment for the skiddie. JUST REMEMBER TO CLOSE THE DOOR BEFORE RAISING THE BUCKET. I think on the new skiddies with the factory cab they have a safety so you don't demolish the door because it WILL wreck your day.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I plowed with an open cab skid my first year. I bought two pairs of everything, boots, gloves, hats, etc. I set one pair in the truck and wore the other pair until they were cold or wet then I swapped them out for the others.

I did the same my second year except that I bought a sheet of 6'X10'X1/8" polycarbonate. It cost about $260. I built cardboard templates of the sides and the door. I cut the sides out and bolted them in (you can cut the poly with a fine tooth blade in a jigsaw). I made a door that came about halfway up the opening. I glued some magnets on it so that it would stay on the cab. The reason that I didnt build a full door was the fact that I didnt have a heater to defrost it.

The half door kept a lot of the wind and snow out and I stayed comfortable.

I'm not sure if your machine has foot controls or not, but my first year with a truly open cab, I had a lot of snow accumulation in the floor of the machine. It got so bad at some points that I could not operate the controls.


----------



## JaimeG

Did any of you notice this thread is like 3 years old? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## cold_and_tired

JaimeG;824870 said:


> Did any of you notice this thread is like 3 years old? :laughing::laughing:


Nope 

Hope he got his skid enclosed though.


----------



## got-h2o

I noticed that after I brought it back up to the top. I just figured I'd get it going again. I just bought a machine and was doing a little searching.


----------



## westernmdlawn

I know this thread is really old, but thought I'd mention an awesome place to get Bobcat skid steer cabs in case anyone else is still looking and stumbles upon this post. Check them out at www.skidsteercabs.com


----------



## adksnowo

Somebody on P.S. had mentioned getting a seat heater. I think you can get a kit for a retrofit job. Seems like a decent idea.

https://www.google.com/search?q=seat+heater+kit&biw=1366&bih=673&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ved=0CB0QsxhqFQoTCMyyp_6vhMgCFQmPDQodu0MIMQ

http://www.amazon.com/Dorman-628-040-Universal-Seat-Heater/dp/B002U6IL9O


----------



## westernmdlawn

*Here ya go...*

Thumbs Up​


----------

